# Diablo 3 kommt!



## Süchtling (28. Juni 2008)

es is arthas! guckt es euch an 

Blizz geheimnis

----
Was meint ihr haben die buchstaben unten im eisblock für ne bedetung sieht aus wie WEI 7 hier klicken


----------



## Davidor (28. Juni 2008)

Hmm,könnte immer noch Diablo sein...einfach abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die machen uns das nicht so einfach^^


----------



## Ishvara (28. Juni 2008)

Sollte heute eigentlich  nicht klar werden was das sein soll ? ^^ 

Also für mich sieht das mehr nach Diablo oder einem andren Dämon aus.
Und eine neues Zeichen ist auch da. Eine WoW-Rune
Im Hintergrund ist auch noch etwas. Was es sein soll Ka..

Ich werd daraus auch ned schlauer als auf dem bild vorher


----------



## pk2 (28. Juni 2008)

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/9968/smilesf6.jpg

Zufall oder gewollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die Leute die es nicht erkennen^^

EDIT: Oh sorry, merke gerade dass die Buffed-News im Bild sind.^^


----------



## otherlund (28. Juni 2008)

jo der smily is mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich dachte ich hab langsam halluzinationen.. ^^ man ich muss eigentlich pennen aber blizz hat mich so hart gehypt..


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Sollte heute eigentlich  nicht klar werden was das sein soll ? ^^
> 
> Also für mich sieht das mehr nach Diablo oder einem andren Dämon aus.
> Und eine neues Zeichen ist auch da. Eine WoW-Rune
> ...


wow rune? hab ich was verpasst?
seh nur die von frostmourne


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich mal im inWarcraft.de Thread über das Bild gesehen, kA ob das selbst gemacht ist oder geleakt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> es is arthas! guckt es euch an
> 
> Blizz geheimnis
> 
> ...


Wo siehst du da Arthas... ich nicht.


----------



## Galadith (28. Juni 2008)

Öhm also für mich ist das keine WoW Rune xD.

Schau es dir mal genau an.... vllt fällt dir da was auf ;-) (habe bewusst diesen Smiley hier gewählt, um ihn als Hinweiß zu platzieren, was es sein könnte)


[attachment=3506.JPG]


----------



## Illian1887 (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> es is arthas! guckt es euch an
> 
> Blizz geheimnis
> 
> ...


Ich glaube Eher das sieht nach Arthas aus


----------



## Ishvara (28. Juni 2008)

Die 6 Rune. 
Oben rechts.
Die viele für ein Smiley halten...

So ich bin mal pennen, bin sehr entäuscht =/

Edit: Galadith deine herablasende Art kannst du dir sonst wo hinstecken, vorallem dann wenn man KEINE Ahnung hat wovon man redet.


----------



## Muy87 (28. Juni 2008)

es ist NICHT arthas ... diese ganzen wow spassten^^ .. gott neh


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (28. Juni 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> es ist NICHT arthas ... diese ganzen wow spassten^^ .. gott neh



dann ist es Brthas der kleine Bruder


----------



## Shedanhul (28. Juni 2008)

wenn man das Bild mit Arthas vergleicht sieht man die krummen Augenbrauen(ö.ä.) des Bildes nich bei Arthas.
Diablo, Zerg, Arthas iwas isses und bald werden wir es wissen.


----------



## Ðenn¥ (28. Juni 2008)

hab grad nochmal den Splash Screen mit der WotLK Page verglichen und bin auf erstaunliches gestßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schaut euch das beide nochmal ganz genau an, 

Splash Screen http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...screenhorn4.jpg

WotLK Page -> http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml   (müsst nur Arthas anschauen)

soo^^ nun schaut mal auf dem neuen Bild ist eine Art Horn/Eiszapfen/Stachel/wasauchimmer zu sehen

und wie ich finde sieht das extrem nach einem Stachel von Arthas Schulter aus! schaut genau hin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was allerdings die zeichen unten bedeuten sollen, kA^^ WEI 07 ... mh grml, vielleicht hat blizz sich vertippt und es sollte "Weihnachten 08" heißen xD

mfg


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Hmm ich kann mir nicht vorstellen WARUM blizzard so viel tam tam machen sollten um an ende ne Beta (!) oder ein Releasedatum bekanntzugeben... Das wäre doch irgendwie nicht grad sinnvoll... 
Ich glaube es wird Diablo III , was anderes kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen


----------



## Süchtling (28. Juni 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> es ist NICHT arthas ... diese ganzen wow spassten^^ .. gott neh


diese ganzen affen die nach aufmerksamkeit suchen weil die von ihrem stamm vertrieben würden weil sie lieber nen apfel als ne banane haben wolln nerven mich auch... bye bye auf dein post legt keiner großen wert


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juni 2008)

> Hmm ich kann mir nicht vorstellen WARUM blizzard so viel tam tam machen sollten um an ende ne Beta (!) oder ein Releasedatum bekanntzugeben... Das wäre doch irgendwie nicht grad sinnvoll...
> Ich glaube es wird Diablo III , was anderes kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen




Blizzard macht doch gar kein tamtam, das machen wir. die haben uns nur 6 bilder gezeigt und sonst >nix<


----------



## schmiedemeister (28. Juni 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> es ist NICHT arthas ... diese ganzen wow spassten^^ .. gott neh



danke für das beschimpfen, und doch es ist wohl arthas. aus und es wird nicht diablo sein da es blaue augen sind


----------



## Süchtling (28. Juni 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Blizzard macht doch gar kein tamtam, das machen wir. die haben uns nur 6 bilder gezeigt und sonst >nix<


 heute nachmittag kommt 100%tig nocheins^^ sobald die wwi eröffnet wird sonst hätte das pic nich diesen namen : images/ice5andahalf.jpg oder?


----------



## Omukae (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> diese ganzen affen die nach aufmerksamkeit suchen weil die von ihrem stamm vertrieben würden weil sie lieber nen apfel als ne banane haben wolln nerven mich auch... bye bye auf dein post legt keiner großen wert



Ehm auf deinen Thread auch nicht.

Keine Ahnung wie du dir bei dem Bild sicher sein kannst das es Arthas ist. Ich versteht auch nicht wie man darauf kommt, dass Blizzard jetzt so ein riesen Trara um ein längst angekündigtes Game machen soll.


----------



## Vigilante (28. Juni 2008)

unterm rechten auge is ne spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is von nem Horn bin ich mir ziemlich sicher      kenn ja diablo hab ihn oft genug gekilled xD


----------



## Tomsond (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finde untern rechts der neue Teil könnte eine Klaue ( ähnelt einem Finger mit einer Kralle an der spitze ) sein - was denkt ihr !?


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (28. Juni 2008)

ich finde für ein horn geht der stachel einfach zu gerade aus hoch das horn ist ja mehr gebogen der stachel ganz grade, entwerdeder ist es ein finger oder so

edith klopft mir auf die finger denn ich habe den falschen zitiert -.-


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Schaut Euch das Bild mal von der Entfernung an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, ich erkenne da ein Diablo.


----------



## Omukae (28. Juni 2008)

Ilúvatar schrieb:


> ich finde für ein hordn geht der stachel einfach zu gerade aus hoch das horn ist ja mehr gebogen der stachel ganz grade, entwerdeder ist es ein finger oder so



Hattest glaub ich den falschen Zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für mich sieht das Ding einwenig nach nem Seelenstein von Diablo aus.


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Blizzard macht doch gar kein tamtam, das machen wir. die haben uns nur 6 bilder gezeigt und sonst >nix<


bilder sagen mehr als hundert wörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

es ist ein Horn, da bin ich mir sicher, Klaue passt nicht wirklich und wer da noch meint einen Arthas zu erkennen sollte zum Optiker *g*
der Smilie ist auch bei der Diablo Rune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Boah also wer da nicht draufkommt das das die Augen vom Arthas sind ....
Am Samstag wird WOTLK vorgestellt =)

Gründe: Das Eis, Die Augen, Der zeitpunkt zum vorstellen passt, die Runen passen ...

WOTLK kommt! jeah ! =)


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

Das wotlk kommt wissen wir ja schon lange, gibts sogar eine Homepage von Blizz drüber ^^
Die Runen passen zu jedem Spiel
Das Eis (wenns welches ist) passt zu Blizzard, Diablo, wotlk, Lost Vikings....
die Augen allein so ziemlich zu jedem Viech von Blizzard


----------



## Vigilante (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Boah also wer da nicht draufkommt das das die Augen vom Arthas sind ....
> Am Samstag wird WOTLK vorgestellt =)
> 
> Gründe: Das Eis, Die Augen, Der zeitpunkt zum vorstellen passt, die Runen passen ...
> ...


wenn das dein enrst is ab in die ecke, Arthas seine augen? lol


----------



## FFX (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Boah also wer da nicht draufkommt das das die Augen vom Arthas sind ....
> Am Samstag wird WOTLK vorgestellt =)
> 
> Gründe: Das Eis, Die Augen, Der zeitpunkt zum vorstellen passt, die Runen passen ...
> ...



sorry aber wie dumm kann man sein? ^^  WOTLK ist schon sehr lange bekannt...


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

aber sicher
wir sind sooo dum

die verkünden  heute dass wotlk rauskommt
yeahaaa o.0
wusst ich nicht? dacht immer nur das mittem addon seie in  gerücht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (28. Juni 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> es ist NICHT arthas ... diese ganzen wow spassten^^ .. gott neh



*gähn* Quelle? Solange da nicht mehr zu sehen ist, kannst Du Spaßvogel das doch auch nicht
mit Sicherheit sagen, also halt mal die Füße still und hör auf andre Leute zu flamen.

Das könnte so viel wie man im Moment erkennen kann beides sein. Helm vom LichKing oder was
ähnliches oder ein Dämonengesicht. Interpretieren kann man da viel... also warts halt einfach ab.

mfg


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

aber zum '' horn''
das teil hat ne ähnlichkeit mit dem rechtem horn von diablo auf dem wwi  bild
^^

naja komme was wolle
wehe es is kein diablo ^^
dann is es aus mit der stadt der liebe ^^


----------



## Nethernium (28. Juni 2008)

setze 20 gold auf diablo 3 ^^


----------



## Skybor (28. Juni 2008)

ich finde trotzdem das vieles für WotLK spricht.

Mit den Runen kann man es nicht begründen, da es diese von verschiedenen Spielen gibt.

ABER, 1. passt das Eis, welches aufgebrochen ist, zu WotLK.

         2. sind die "augen" (wer weiß ob es nicht auch was völlig anderes ist^^) blau-weiß leuchtend, was wieder zu arthas passt. zu diablo würden rote, oder gelbe(ka hab nie diablo gespielt^^) augen passen

Und als Spekulation: Stellt euch den Stachel mal als Spitze von Frostmourne vor. was wenn arthas es anders hält? 
wer weiß....^^

viel spass beim weiter rätseln, aber für mich is es wotlk


----------



## Donnerjäger (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> es is arthas! guckt es euch an
> 
> Blizz geheimnis
> 
> ...



das is ganz und klar arthas schaut euch mal die augen die sind blau und man kann schon um die augen herum den helm erkennen 

diabolo kann es nicht sein weil die augen von dem dämon gelb sind 

ganz und klar die geben den veröffentlichungs termin von Wotlk bekannt


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

Donnerjäger schrieb:


> das is ganz und klar arthas schaut euch mal die augen die sind blau und man kann schon um die augen herum den helm erkennen
> 
> diabolo kann es nicht sein weil die augen von dem dämon gelb sind
> 
> ganz und klar die geben den veröffentlichungs termin von Wotlk bekannt




wo steht das beschrieben dass die augen von dämonen gelb sein müssen ?
und zum helm wurd schon so  oft was gesagt .....


----------



## Spankey (28. Juni 2008)

für mich sieht es aus wie die Maske von Arthas.


----------



## Kamicane (28. Juni 2008)

Donnerjäger schrieb:


> das is ganz und klar arthas schaut euch mal die augen die sind blau und man kann schon um die augen herum den helm erkennen
> 
> diabolo kann es nicht sein weil die augen von dem dämon gelb sind
> 
> ganz und klar die geben den veröffentlichungs termin von Wotlk bekannt




... und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit ob et nicht n Zerg bzw Hydralisk oder sonstiger Bug aus Starcraft 2 sein kann etc. von der Kopfform um den Augen passts noch am ehesten... egal, bald wissen wir mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (28. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar - der Typ zeigt uns seinen Mittelfinger ^^


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

es ist doch verdammt unrealistisch, das sie JETZT schon den releasetermin für lichking angeben. Hey, das spiel ist in na alpha,  die können überhaupt nicht berechnen, wann sie fertig währen. Dazu würde das komplett gegen blizz firmenpolitik sprechen. Wenn sie den termin bekannt geben, dann kann das eigendlich nur ca. einen monat vor release sein. Und in einem monat von alpha über beta zur goldversion, das schafft auch blizzard nicht.
aber bin ich der einzige, der 1) nicht mehr auf die blizzard.com page komme, und 2) das neue bild nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml

Ist euch mal aufgefallen das sich Arthas und Frostmoure wieder verändert haben? Arthas Haare sind länger, um das Schwert ist mehr Nebel, die Runen blinken schneller, das Schwert hat mehr Risse und Arthas Augen leuchten viel stärker.


----------



## airace (28. Juni 2008)

Hier hab mal eine paar Bilder fertig gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Runen Bilden ein Pentagramm....( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramm ) Zufall ???

Und hier die rune schaut mier "hahahahahaha haben euch voll verascht" aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist Arthas. 

1. Schaut euch die umrisse neber den augen an und den Helm den erträgt auf der Wotlk Website. Eindeutig ist das sein Helm.

2. Die blauen Augen sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

3. Der Stachel ähnelt dennen der Schulter.

4. Die Runen sind genau die Runen die man später (so nehme ich an) mit dem Todesritter verwenden kann.

5. Die Wotlk Website verändert sich MIT der Blizz-Site. Eindeutiges zeichen das Wotlk raus kommt.




Hinzu kommt das Blizz kein tamm tamm oder "trara" gemacht hat. Sie haben jediglich gesagt das am WE etwas neues kommt. Dazu haben sie lächerliche 6 Bilder auf die Website gestellt. Wer also immer noch glaubt Blizz würde nen riesen tamm tamm machen der hat glaub ich so manch andere Spiel releases nicht mitgekriegt.

Dieser ganze Hype wird hier nur von uns veranstaltet. Ergo macht nicht Blizz den trara sondern wir selbst.


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

hm
hast du die haara mittem meter gemessen ?
und zum bild eines :
falls das wirlich arthas is

dann sollt blizz den grafiker feuern wenn er es net schaft den helm vernünftig   nachzumachen


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

mhm und was ist dann hiermit?
http://gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=86&pk=1946588
der "helm" könnte auch was ganz anderes sein, der sieht mmn, ziemlich organisch aus


----------



## Dashy (28. Juni 2008)

Die Linke Rune ( auf www.wow-europe.de ) ist die Oberste Rune von Frostmourne ( das ausshieht wie Y )
Und Die 2 "Augen" sehen aus wie die von Arthas,
Mit etwas Fantasy kann mann alle Runen auf der Rüstung der Lich Königs sehen


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

und die anderen sind ua. von diablo und starcraft, und?
bzw gab esin lost viking eigendlich eine rune ?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2008)

Zerg!

König der Klingen!

XD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Juni 2008)

Da stelle ich aber mal eine Frage dazu. Was hat Eis mit Diablo zutun? Wenn du mir die beantwortest dann glaub ich dir gern das es vll Diablo ist.

Und nein ich glaube nicht das es Eis ist nur weil Blizzard halt Blizzard heißt.


----------



## Rayon (28. Juni 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Ganz klar - der Typ zeigt uns seinen Mittelfinger ^^


Die wohl Betse spekulation hier. ich denk das gleiche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrigor (28. Juni 2008)

Ganz egal was es werden wird - Ich find die Aktion von Blizzard einfach nur genialst geil.

Keiner weiss was es ist, aber alle reden darüber... muss man erstmal hinkriegen! Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Süchtling (28. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> hm
> hast du die haara mittem meter gemessen ?
> und zum bild eines :
> falls das wirlich arthas is
> ...



nen kosmetiker zeit auch nich bei jeder frau den gleichen liedstrich...dein auto verändert sich auch mit der zeit,stell dir vor es gibt verbesserungen oder wieso hat sat1 nen neues logo? hmm hätten auch das alte behalten können


----------



## Königmarcus (28. Juni 2008)

ich würde mich zwar mehr auf wotlk freuen - aber wenn man das neue bild länger betrachtet kann es schon D3 sein. vorallem die wüllste über den augen sehen ja nicht grad metallisch aus (finde ich) und das mit der hornspitze kann auch hinkommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin sehr gespannt was es jetzt wird - wenns n D3 wird werde ichs mir unbedingt holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

ich glaub, das würden wir auch wenn blizz nur sagen würde
"hey, am Sa kündigen wir was großes an, wenn 10k leute das richtige ins forum schreiben, sagen wirs"


----------



## otherlund (28. Juni 2008)

spannung wird langsam unerträglich..


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Die wohl Betse spekulation hier. ich denk das gleiche!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenns so ist, dann werden tausende lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Da stelle ich aber mal eine Frage dazu. Was hat Eis mit Diablo zutun? Wenn du mir die beantwortest dann glaub ich dir gern das es vll Diablo ist.
> 
> Und nein ich glaube nicht das es Eis ist nur weil Blizzard halt Blizzard heißt.



das zeigt dass du dich mit Diablo nie auseinander gesetzt hast ^^


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich egal, ich hoffe zwar das es Wotlk wird, aber wenns Diablo3 wird freu ich mich auch.

Lasst euch überraschen bald wissen wirs.


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

eigendlich ist es doch sinnfrei
wir versuchen, etwas rauszubekommen, nur um vllt 4 stunden früher auf ein geniales spiel warten zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Juni 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> das zeigt dass du dich mit Diablo nie auseinander gesetzt hast ^^




Habe ich schon ABER fakt ist das Blizz in den Diablo Logos niemals Eis verwendet hat. Weswegen ich immer noch nicht daran glaube.

Wäre wohl auch etwas seltsam Diablo nun Eis zu verpassen. Schon allein wegen dem Name "Diablo"


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> eigendlich ist es doch sinnfrei
> wir versuchen, etwas rauszubekommen, nur um vllt 4 stunden früher auf ein geniales spiel warten zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Spaß? ^^


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist Arthas^^ Bin da ganz fest der Meinung da ich schon lange auf den Release von Wotlk hinfieber^^

Naja dennoch heisst es abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ABER fakt ist das Blizz in den Diablo Logos niemals Eis verwendet hat. Weswegen ich immer noch nicht daran glaube.
> 
> Wäre wohl auch etwas seltsam Diablo nun Eis zu verpassen. Schon allein wegen dem Name "Diablo"



es ist auch kein Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch noch nirgends nen Smilie gesehen, besonders auf keiner Rüstung als Rune


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Skybor schrieb:


> ich finde trotzdem das vieles für WotLK spricht.
> 
> Mit den Runen kann man es nicht begründen, da es diese von verschiedenen Spielen gibt.
> 
> ...



Jo, es ist 100% WOTLK also sorry schonmal an alle Diablo fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Hab grad was Interessantes im Seitenquelltext gefunden


document.write('<IFRAME SRC="http://fls.doubleclick.net/activityi;src=1353033;type=wow01;cat=hp*wow01*;ord=1;num='+ a + '?" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 FRAMEBORDER=0></IFRAME>');

Das ist der Textname des Bildes und *wow01* ist die Beschreibung von Wotlk, zumindest denk ich das, weil BC immer die Beschriftung *wow00* hatte und das Grundspiel nur *wow*.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Juni 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> es ist auch kein Logo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre es ne Rune würde sich auch leuchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeiderJung (28. Juni 2008)

mir ist gestern zu ohren gekommen das wotlk am 29.09.08 auf den markt kommt! 

diese infos kommen allerdings nur von nem händler bei dem ich das addon vorbestellt habe!!

ob das ganze so stimmt lasse ich mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ABER fakt ist das Blizz in den Diablo Logos niemals Eis verwendet hat. Weswegen ich immer noch nicht daran glaube.
> 
> Wäre wohl auch etwas seltsam Diablo nun Eis zu verpassen. Schon allein wegen dem Name "Diablo"



naja
wenn die höllenherscher ''tot'' sind
dann friert die  hölle im symbolischem ja zu
weil wer soll da noch feuermachen wenn alle tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


wie ich schon woanders schrieb
heisst ein brechendes eis ja dass  was zum vorscheinkommt was   lange verborgen war oder gergessen war

ötzi  nur mal so als beispiel


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hab grad was Interessantes im Seitenquelltext gefunden
> 
> 
> document.write('<IFRAME SRC="http://fls.doubleclick.net/activityi;src=1353033;type=wow01;cat=hp*wow01*;ord=1;num='+ a + '?" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 FRAMEBORDER=0></IFRAME>');
> ...



bei www.blizzard.net steht nichts davon im seitenquelltext..


----------



## Senty (28. Juni 2008)

Arthas.. ich muss einem der vorherigen Poster recht geben... um die Augen herum, sieht man die Umrisse des Helms, den er auf der Seite trägt... 
+die Augen... und das Eis sieht Identisch aus, wie auf der Page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke es ist Arthas!


----------



## Schmaladin (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist Diabolo.

Grund, Ganz einfach auf der seite hat es fünf kleine Runen Verbindet man alle zusammen hat mann ein Pentagramm und so viel ich weiss hatt Arthas kein Pentagramm sondern nur die Drei Bösen Diabolo und seine 2 Brothers


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

Schmaladin schrieb:


> Es ist Diabolo.
> 
> Grund, Ganz einfach auf der seite hat es fünf kleine Runen Verbindet man alle zusammen hat mann ein Pentagramm und so viel ich weiss hatt Arthas kein Pentagramm sondern nur die Drei Bösen Diabolo und seine 2 Brothers



Und die Umrisse um die Augen können kein Metall sein, denn das wäre glattgeschmiedet.


----------



## dalai (28. Juni 2008)

wotlk=ice?
diabolo=fire?
Bisher hat blizzard bei wotlk viel Eis gebraucht...


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> bei www.blizzard.net steht nichts davon im seitenquelltext..



Hm ja, aber da wird es auch über ein Javascript, aufgebaut. Könnte ja damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## Schmaladin (28. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Und die Umrisse um die Augen können kein Metall sein, denn das wäre glattgeschmiedet.



und am rechten Rand kann mann die Umrisse von einem Horn sehen das eindeutig zu Diabolo gehört und nicht zu Arthas:-)


----------



## Suina (28. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> naja
> wenn die höllenherscher ''tot'' sind
> dann friert die  hölle im symbolischem ja zu
> weil wer soll da noch feuermachen wenn alle tot sind
> ...


hehe das Argument is ma gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber echt ihr macht wirklich ne weltuntergangspanik was es den nu sein könnte...
ich lehn mich zurück und freu mich auf die überraschung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilante (28. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ABER fakt ist das Blizz in den Diablo Logos niemals Eis verwendet hat. Weswegen ich immer noch nicht daran glaube.
> 
> Wäre wohl auch etwas seltsam Diablo nun Eis zu verpassen. Schon allein wegen dem Name "Diablo"


Diablo wird das eis aufschmelzen :-D die hölle war zugeforenen und jetz is diablo zurück und sie brennt wieder


----------



## Nethernium (28. Juni 2008)

*hust* diablo, es heist diablo *hust*


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

seht ihr euch alle das selbe Bild an?

es sieht nach allem aus, aber nicht nach nem Helm

es kann meinetwegen ein Drachen-, Dämonen-, Hydra- usw. kopf sein, aber Metall ist mittlerweile ausgeschlossen


----------



## Schmaladin (28. Juni 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> seht ihr euch alle das selbe Bild an?
> 
> es sieht nach allem aus, aber nicht nach nem Helm
> 
> es kann meinetwegen ein Drachen-, Dämonen-, Hydra- usw. kopf sein, aber Metall ist mittlerweile ausgeschlossen




Hust hust "Arthas Helm ist aus Purem EIS" Hust Hust der durch magie nicht schmelzen kann Hust Hust


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Kennt ihr die Verpackung von WC3 TFT? Schaut euch mal Arthas an und dann das Bild, sieht änlich. Könnte das Bild nicht denn Lichking ohne Helm Zeigen und der Zacke da, die Spitze seines Helmes sein?


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hab grad was Interessantes im Seitenquelltext gefunden
> 
> 
> document.write('<IFRAME SRC="http://fls.doubleclick.net/activityi;src=1353033;type=wow01;cat=hp*wow01*;ord=1;num='+ a + '?" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 FRAMEBORDER=0></IFRAME>');
> ...


juhuu
owned


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

Vigilante schrieb:


> Diablo wird das eis aufschmelzen :-D die hölle war zugeforenen und jetz is diablo zurück und sie brennt wieder



sehr gute idee, an die ich nochwas hinzufügen möchte, vielleicht möchten sie auch damit andeuten,
dass wir alle warten mussten auf diablo 3, den release von wow, bc und dann die vorstellung von wotlk, 
doch nun kommt diablo zurück und schmelzt das eis weg, was die vorstellung von wotlk angeblich auf die arbeit an diablo 3 gezaubert hat


----------



## Inaigun (28. Juni 2008)

Also Arthas in seiner Rüstung ist es definitiv ist, das ist ein Schädel, Horn oder sowas.
Das kann der Lich King sein, oder es ist Diablo.


----------



## Königmarcus (28. Juni 2008)

wir werdens bald erfahren was es genau ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (28. Juni 2008)

naja....vielleicht hat man das ding so gemalt, das man automatisch glauben will, das es was mit arthas zutun hat.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hab grad was Interessantes im Seitenquelltext gefunden
> 
> 
> document.write('<IFRAME SRC="http://fls.*doubleclick.net*/activityi;src=1353033;type=wow01;cat=hp*wow01*;ord=1;num='+ a + '?" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 FRAMEBORDER=0></IFRAME>');
> ...



das sieht eindeutig nach Blizzardquelltext aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> naja....vielleicht hat man das ding so gemalt, das man automatisch glauben will, das es was mit arthas zutun hat.



um alle an der nase herumzuführen, jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlienGX (28. Juni 2008)

Alle, die Diablo spielen, sagen es ist Diabolo 3 
Alle, die WoW spielen, sagen es ist  Wotlk

Eins von den beiden wirds sein. Wahrscheinlich streitet ihr euch immer noch drum, welches Spiel es ist und die in Paris haben es schon angekündigt, weil alle Informationen und Bilder erst etwas später kommen. Oder ihr schaut euch den Stream an...

So, biel Spaß beim weiter Spekultieren !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethernium (28. Juni 2008)

hm also ich find ja dass die augen auf dem bild eher weiß-gelblich leuchten und nich (tief)blau und weiß wie beim lich king... 

es is diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

und was ist wen ich Beides Spiele?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hab grad was Interessantes im Seitenquelltext gefunden
> 
> 
> document.write('<IFRAME SRC="http://fls.doubleclick.net/activityi;src=1353033;type=wow01;cat=hp*wow01*;ord=1;num='+ a + '?" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 FRAMEBORDER=0></IFRAME>');
> ...




jop steht echt im quelltext haste recht


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

AlienGX schrieb:


> Alle, die Diabolo spielen, sagen es ist Diabolo 3
> Alle, die WoW spielen, sagen es ist  Wotlk
> 
> Eins von den beiden wirds sein. Wahrscheinlich streitet ihr euch immer noch drum, welches Spiel es ist und die in Paris haben es schon angekündigt, weil alle Informationen und Bilder erst etwas später kommen. Oder ihr schaut euch den Stream an...
> ...



es ist DIABLO nicht diabolo <.<


----------



## Gadfly (28. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube das es sich um Diablo III handelt, weil vor 8 Jahren Diablo 2 am 29.6 released wurde in den USA... Also entweder gute Werbung für WotLk oder hoffentlich Diablo III, was vom Datum her stimmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber würde mich genauso auch auf WotLk freuen.

mfg gadfly


----------



## Ráden (28. Juni 2008)

einfach abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Hmmmmmm......


http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=5993...;it=bfd_artikel

schaut mal ganz links die rune an und noch ein klein wenig weiter unten ist so ein kleines abbild eines drachen zu sehen o.O


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (28. Juni 2008)

.. vielleiocht kann man sich ja bis auf weiteres darauf einigen, dass es sich um world of diablo handelt mit einem völlig neuartigen endboss namens arthas, da hätten wir glaub ich für alle was bei..


----------



## shadow_zero (28. Juni 2008)

ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher, was es sein könnte...

aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben, es sieht niemals nach dem lichking aus (nix von wegen helm aus eis! der ist genau so aus metall wie der rest seiner rüstung!), für eine bekannte gestalt aus diablo/diablo2 sieht es auch nicht aus (das teil zwischen den augen passt nicht und die augenbrauen passen auch nicht)...
irgendwie sieht es für mich so aus als wäre es ein protoss aus starcraft2....
aber ich hoffe mal es ist was anderes ^^


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

Rob Pardo bestätigt Spiel-Enthüllung 

»Ihr verlangt von mir, dass ich das Spiel enthülle, bevor wir es offiziell ankündigen? Nichts gegen euch, doch hier im Studio gibt es 300 Leute plus die geschätzten 8000 Besucher des Events, die mich in Stücke reißen würden, wenn ich schon jetzt etwas vorweg nehmen würde. Doch ich denke, dass alle sehr begeistert sein werden, sobald die Ankündigung hinter uns liegt.« 
Quelle: http://gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=86&pk=1946588

Also er sagt eindeutig:

"...Spiel enthülle..." Blizz hat bereits WotLK angekündigt (in dem Sinne, dass wir wissen, dass es kommen wird) Also kann es nicht WotLK sein.  Es muss etwas vollkommen neues sein. Ich finde, dass einiges für D3 spricht, da die Diablo-Fans schon ewig auf einen neuen Teil warten.

WotLK kommt sowieso also warum sollten sie es nochmals enthüllen? Blödsinn wenn ihr mich fragt!

Ich spiele auch WoW. Habe davor D2 LoD gespielt und ich sage euch, dass es D3 sein wird!


----------



## Erebod (28. Juni 2008)

Könnte der Helm von Arthas sein


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm......
> 
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=5993...;it=bfd_artikel
> ...



Weiß ja nicht wo du da nen Drachen erkennst, ich seh da nur nen Roten Punkt und ein paar Zacken.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

chattanooga schrieb:


> .. vielleiocht kann man sich ja bis auf weiteres darauf einigen, dass es sich um world of diablo handelt mit einem völlig neuartigen endboss namens arthas, da hätten wir glaub ich für alle was bei..




XD













NICHT KLICKEN!!!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wo du da nen Drachen erkennst, ich seh da nur nen Roten Punkt und ein paar Zacken.



siehs dir mal genauer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat schon seeeehr eine ähnlichkeit mit einem Drachen, und ober den Augen ist auch so ein kleiner Drachenkopf zu sehen.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="false" />
<link media="screen, projection" href="http://us.media.blizzard.com/232309/master.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" />
<link href="_images/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" rel="shortcut icon" />
<title>Blizzard Entertainment</title>
</head>

<body>
<div class="clickthru">
	<div class="link">
		<a href="http://eu.blizzard.com/de/real-index.html">Weiter zu Blizzard Entertainment</a>
	</div>
</div>
<div class="icefield" onclick="window.location.href='http://eu.blizzard.com/de/real-index.html'">
	<div id="abraham"><a href="http://eu.blizzard.com/de/real-index.html"><!----></a>

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://us.media.blizzard.com/232309/swfobject.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
   var so = new SWFObject("http://us.media.blizzard.com/232309/_images/de-DE/splash.swf", "splash", "1406", "963", "8");
   so.addParam("wmode", "transparent"); 
   so.write("abraham"); 
</script>
	
</div>
<div class="footer">
	<a onclick="window.open(this.href);return false" href="http://eu.blizzard.com/de/legalfaq.html">&copy;2008 Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.</a>
</div>

<script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "UA-320380-3";
urchinTracker();
</script>

</body>
</html>
```

also auf der Blizzard Seite gibt es diesen Quelltext, ich weiß ja nicht, über welche Seiten ihr auf den Splashscreen gelangt, aber dort kann ich das Iframe nicht finden


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> siehs dir mal genauer an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt könnte einer sein.


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

xXcAsToXx schrieb:


> Rob Pardo bestätigt Spiel-Enthüllung
> 
> »Ihr verlangt von mir, dass ich das Spiel enthülle, bevor wir es offiziell ankündigen? Nichts gegen euch, doch hier im Studio gibt es 300 Leute plus die geschätzten 8000 Besucher des Events, die mich in Stücke reißen würden, wenn ich schon jetzt etwas vorweg nehmen würde. Doch ich denke, dass alle sehr begeistert sein werden, sobald die Ankündigung hinter uns liegt.«
> Quelle: http://gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=86&pk=1946588
> ...



sorry aber endlich mal einer ders kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> also auf der Blizzard Seite gibt es diesen Quelltext, ich weiß ja nicht, über welche Seiten ihr auf den Splashscreen gelangt, aber dort kann ich das Iframe nicht finden



Ja auf Blizzad.com ist das leider nicht, aber bei der .de Seite stehts und auch dann auf der Hauptseite wenn man nach WoW01 sucht gibts da was.


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

öhm noch eine sache
wer sagt denn dass diablo wieder 100% aussieht wie er war?

hängt ja auch leicht vom wirt  ab
zumals  er sja im stein gefangen war
bei der verwandlung von mensch =>  dämon kann ja was  leicht anders abgehn
vll zu markante stirn beim mensch oder so ^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Was haben bloß die Illuminaten damit zu tun!?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. Juni 2008)

Wer glaubt denn jetzt noch an Diablo?
Wenn man auf die offizielle WoW Seite geht kommt dieses Bild, wenn man aber auf die Diablo Seite geht kommt dieses Bild nicht und es sieht sehr nach dn aus.


----------



## Hasal (28. Juni 2008)

Ich spekuliere einfach mal. Blizzard hat 3 große Welten erstellt Starcraft, Warcraft und Diablo (und noch einige kleiner soweit ich weiß). 

Starcraft 2 und WoW sind bereits Fortsetzungen zweier dieser Welten, wieso sollte es abwegig sein, dass Diablo auch noch kommt?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Unter dem rechten Auge noch ein stückchen weiter rechts erkennt man so etwas das ein wenig aussieht wie ein Stachel.

Ändert mal die Vergrößerungsstufe auf 400 und fahrt mal dorthin, dann schauts so aus wie eine Frau im Mantel o_O


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

dieses horn da hinten kann ja auch ein Ruen stein sein odr wie die dinger heisen ^^




und sonst KP

/edit 


genau das kann doch diese Bansshe aus UD sein oder nicht ?


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Was haben bloß die Illuminaten damit zu tun!?



Alles xD.


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wer glaubt denn jetzt noch an Diablo?
> Wenn man auf die offizielle WoW Seite geht kommt dieses Bild, wenn man aber auf die Diablo Seite geht kommt dieses Bild nicht und es sieht sehr nach dn aus.



So? Dann geh doch einfach mal auf www.battle.net

Dann darfst du nochmal fragen, wer an Diablo glaubt und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (28. Juni 2008)

Für mich sieht es auch nicht nach Arthas aus, wenn man mal genau hinschaut, sieht es eher nach leuchtenden Augen und schuppiger Haut aus, nicht nach Arthas' Helm.


----------



## SirGottfried (28. Juni 2008)

Also ich tippe nach wie vor auf etwas im zusammenhang mit wow.
Wobei bei Amazon.com "This item will be released on November 3, 2008." steht..............
Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen ^^
Wieso werden eigentlich keine Betatester gesucht ?
Wurden die evtl schon hinterverschlossenen Türen auserwählt und zum schweigen verdonnert ?
Fragen über fragen ^^


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wer glaubt denn jetzt noch an Diablo?
> Wenn man auf die offizielle WoW Seite geht kommt dieses Bild, wenn man aber auf die Diablo Seite geht kommt dieses Bild nicht und es sieht sehr nach dn aus.


die  diablo2  seite besucht fast niemand mehr
ergo  wird diese eheer weggelassen


----------



## Elahdriel09 (28. Juni 2008)

Also für mich sehen die "Augenbrauen" auf dem Blizz Startbildschirm sehr verdächtig nach den Wülzten (oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag) von Arthas Helm aus...

Die Theorie das es sich bei dem "Stachel" im Hintergrund um einen Dorn von Arthas Schultern handent halte ich für unsinn da es schlicht und ergreifend von der Perspektive her nicht passt.

Weiterhin passt das ganze setting des Bildes einfach auf WOTLK : Eis, Schnee, bläulich/weiß leuchtende Augen, die Runen die auch ein Indietz für Frostmourne bzw. vllt auch für den Todesritter sind, die Smiley Rune ist für mich einfach nur ein BÄM von Blizzard.

Da ich fast seid release Wowler bin und mittlerweile einfach nurnoch die Schnauze voll hab, würde ich mich verdammt über Diablo 3 freuen.... nur leider sprechen momentan die Hinweise meine ansicht nach dagegen...

Hoffe das is alles nur ne große Irreführung von Blizz und es wird doch D3 ... oder gar was ganz ganz anderes mit dem niemand rechnet... 

Man bin ich nervös... heute gibts endlich die Auflösung!!!! *hoff*

MfG Elah


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

Es könnte aber auch ein Weltstein sein, der zerschlagen wurde und aus dem jetzt Diablo neu erwacht.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Schuppige Haut, drachenköpfe, BÄÄM, eine Frau im Hintergrund (vllt auch ein Stachel ?? ) .... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

diese stachel ,hoirn was auch immer 


sieht ein bissel aus wie  

sylvias windrunner (oder wie die heist) oder nicht?


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Es gibt 3 Spiele noch, 2 davon sind gestoppt worden (wer sagt das es nicht weitergeht) und 1nes ist auch in der Entwicklung.

Da wäre

1. _Warcraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans
2  __StarCraft: Ghost
und 
3. __Projekt Hydra


1. Könnte WC4 werden.
2. Wird wohl nicht werden, da ja Starcraft2 kommt.
und 3. Wird ja entwickelt, aber es passt eher nicht zum Gesammtbild.
_


----------



## paTschQ (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> es is arthas! guckt es euch an
> 
> Blizz geheimnis
> 
> ...



Also wie Arthas, eher nicht, mit falten und risse auf der stirn =)

und WEI 07, denke ich mal steht für WEIHNACHTEN 2007. Und das steht ja auf der Wotlk seite

Mfg


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Es spricht für Nordend, .. es sind 5 Runen zu sehen, und zufälligerweise gibt es in WoW 5 Drachenaspekte: 
*Alextraza die Herrin des Lebens, 
Malygos der Herr der Magie, 
Ysera die Herrin der Träume, 
Nozdormu der Herr der Zeit, 
Neltharion der Erdenwächter*

:/


----------



## Easheron (28. Juni 2008)

meiner meinung nach wird daraus niemals ein dk...hat wohl doch mit nem anderen spiel von blizz was zu tun


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> diese stachel ,hoirn was auch immer
> 
> 
> sieht ein bissel aus wie
> ...



Jo genau !! find ich auch !


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Es spricht für Nordend, .. es sind 5 Runen zu sehen, und zufälligerweise gibt es in WoW 5 Drachenaspekte:
> *Alextraza die Herrin des Lebens,
> Malygos der Herr der Magie,
> Ysera die Herrin der Träume,
> ...





>GENAU stimmt ja das hatte ich ganz vergessen 

N1


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Also wie Arthas, eher nicht, mit falten und risse auf der stirn =)
> 
> und WEI 07, denke ich mal steht für WEIHNACHTEN 2007. Und das steht ja auf der Wotlk seite
> 
> Mfg




Aber wir sind 08? oder nicht.


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Es spricht für Nordend, .. es sind 5 Runen zu sehen, und zufälligerweise gibt es in WoW 5 Drachenaspekte:
> *Alextraza die Herrin des Lebens,
> Malygos der Herr der Magie,
> Ysera die Herrin der Träume,
> ...




Das man darauf erst so spät drauf kommt.


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Juni 2008)

Alle reden immer nur von Diablo III und WoTLK, aber was ist mit Starcraft 2? das "Eis" könnte doch genauso die Kristalle auf Starcraft 2 sein oder?

Vllt. auch was ganz anderes und am ende ist nur das Logo der WWI (oder etwas ähnliches) zu sehen, als Zeichen, dass sie anfängt^^  Warum? Der Smily geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf. 
Wollen sie uns damit sagen: "ihr habt schöne Theorien veröffentlicht, aber ätsch, da ist nichts.  Wer weiß.

Wir werdens ja bald sehen. Ich sag nur abwarten und Tee drinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Jo genau !! find ich auch !




weil die will sich ja Rächen oder nicht ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elahdriel09 (28. Juni 2008)

Also ich glaube wenn die Spekulationen heute kein ende hätten würde sich am Montag Dan Brown einschalten und " The Blizzard Code" in die Buchläden bringen.


mensch mensch mensch is das alles Mysteriös....

Ich will kein WotLK :'(


----------



## d3pr1 (28. Juni 2008)

boar entweder wird heute angekündigt das es bald die zergs pew pew in wow gibt oder das  der totesritter ab morgen spielbar ist 

diablo 3 hoff ih immo aber irgentwie passt das ganze konzept nicht dazu


edit neues spiel wird angekündigt also kann es nix mit wolk zu tun haben
zitat " »Ihr verlangt von mir, dass ich das Spiel enthülle, bevor wir es offiziell ankündigen? Nichts gegen euch, doch hier im Studio gibt es 300 Leute plus die geschätzten 8000 Besucher des Events, die mich in Stücke reißen würden, wenn ich schon jetzt etwas vorweg nehmen würde. Doch ich denke, dass alle sehr begeistert sein werden, sobald die Ankündigung hinter uns liegt.«  das kommt vom vize präsidenten von blizz


----------



## Roktarius (28. Juni 2008)

Hmm...ich erkenne da leicht einen Teufel...Wegen den knochigen Umrissen...Also Diablo oder ich bin einfach nur behindert.

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> weil die will sich ja Rächen oder nicht ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kA aber sieht wirklich so aus wie Silvanas Windrunner^^


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

wieso hats nicht von vorne herein so ausgesehn:

http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2231213cl2.png

oder

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3sdasfg0.png 

so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> Was meint ihr haben die buchstaben unten im eisblock für ne bedetung sieht aus wie WEI 7 hier klicken



ich kann mich entsinnen gelesen zu haben, das das die Signatur des Künstlers ist, der das Bild gemalt hat. Name fällt mir nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> naja kA aber sieht wirklich so aus wie Silvanas Windrunner^^




dann sind wir schon ma 2 ^^


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> wieso hats nicht von vorne herein so ausgesehn:
> 
> http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2231213cl2.png
> 
> ...




Weil das zu offensichtlich gewesen wäre und wir nicht so viel hätten rätseln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Orc (28. Juni 2008)

xXcAsToXx schrieb:


> Weil das zu offensichtlich gewesen wäre und wir nicht so viel hätten rätseln können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

xXcAsToXx schrieb:


> Weil das zu offensichtlich gewesen wäre und wir nicht so viel hätten rätseln können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




endlich mal jemand der mitdenkt *g*

wäre es eine Überraschung oder Enthüllung, wenn Blizzard vor der WWI auf sämtlichen Seiten eindeutig Feuer/Hölle/etc. und böse Augen zeigen würde?


----------



## JacobyVII (28. Juni 2008)

ich finde dass es so is...die leute die NIE diablo gespielt haben hoffen dass es WOTLK sein wird(weil sie diablo nicht kennen und auch sicher nicht spielen werden)

die leute die diablo gespielt haben und sich mit den runen auskennen werden sehen dass der großteil der runen zu diablo passt

und blizz hat bekannt gegeben dass sie ein neues spiel veröffentlichen werden -> kein WOTLK


----------



## JacobyVII (28. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ABER fakt ist das Blizz in den Diablo Logos niemals Eis verwendet hat. Weswegen ich immer noch nicht daran glaube.
> 
> Wäre wohl auch etwas seltsam Diablo nun Eis zu verpassen. Schon allein wegen dem Name "Diablo"



diablo kann aber im eis eingesperrt sein und dann kommt feuer, das eis schmilzt und das logo is fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Aber wir sind 08? oder nicht.



Stimmt XD, man bin ich noch kaputt


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> diablo kann aber im eis eingesperrt sein und dann kommt feuer, das eis schmilzt und das logo is fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und außerdem muss es kein Eis sein! Wie schon mehrfach von mir angesprochen: Es könnte auch ein Weltstein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie schon erwähnt: Nur die Diablo-Spieler wissen sicher, was damit gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> diablo kann aber im eis eingesperrt sein und dann kommt feuer, das eis schmilzt und das logo is fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



OMFG ? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seitenaus (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,649333/News/Acti...s_ist_Diablo_3/


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

sicher ist, dass es nicht sicher ist ^^ das ist der Sinn der Sache
kann auch sein dass D3 und der Releasetermin von woltk verraten werden, wir wissen es sehr bald ^^


----------



## Korlok (28. Juni 2008)

OMG!!!
es haben sich wieder 3 pixel geändert.
gleich mal neue buffed-news schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieviel verschiedene artikel gibts nu schon zu dem thema?
bündelt es doch in einem und macht updates. sooo interessant isses nu auch wieder ned.
wenns da ist, dann wissen wir was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (28. Juni 2008)

Laut den Kommentaren ist es D3 und selbst bei PC Games auf der Seite steht das es 100% D3 ist -.-


----------



## Erebod (28. Juni 2008)

Wen man die leuchtenden glyphen ferbindet kommt ein Pentagram bei raus.. 
is jetz zwar nich pefekt aber so ungefähr is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

seitenaus schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,649333/News/Acti...s_ist_Diablo_3/




oO


----------



## Preator (28. Juni 2008)

Schmaladin schrieb:


> Es ist Diabolo.
> 
> Grund, Ganz einfach auf der seite hat es fünf kleine Runen Verbindet man alle zusammen hat mann ein Pentagramm und so viel ich weiss hatt Arthas kein Pentagramm sondern nur die Drei Bösen Diabolo und seine 2 Brothers



Also erstens ist ein Diabolo ein Spielgerät (Du hast warscheinlich Diablo gemeint) und zweitens steht das Pentagramm nicht auf dem Kopf was in diesem Fall ein Schutzsymbol ist und keine böses Zeichen.



> Wen man die leuchtenden glyphen ferbindet kommt ein Pentagram bei raus..
> is jetz zwar nich pefekt aber so ungefähr is das


Das gleiche hier. Man kann es wohl eher als Schutz gegen Diablo sehen

Warum wartet ihr nicht einfach ab...


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> Laut den Kommentaren ist es D3 und selbst bei PC Games auf der Seite steht das es 100% D3 ist -.-



Die sind dumm, schon mal gesehen wie behindert der Diablo kopf da drin aussieht? der passt üüüüberhaupt nicht rein^^


----------



## lilopart (28. Juni 2008)

hmmm. sieht eigentlich aus wie die blizz werbung bei x-fire.  oO


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Hoffendlich wirds D3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon so drauf, aber der Release soll nicht mit Wotlk zusammentreffen.

Ich bin jetzt raus, warte auf denn Live Stream und zock derweil WoW.


Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen, was es wird. 

Bye


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist bestätigt dass es Diablo 3 wird... man konnte es auf dem Screen vom Beamer lesen etwa 1. std vor beginn der veranstaltung..

LG (wieso sollten sie auch arthas ankündigen? 1. man weiß schon lang "ES WIRD EIN NEUES SPIEL!" und 2. arthas kennen die meisten schon seit der WotLK ankündigung... oder sollten wir jetzt jedes spiel 3-4x ankündigen... ]und so am rande... arthas untere stirn partie ist grade wegen dem Helm... die von diablo hingegen ist so wie dort spitz und verkrustet..]


----------



## Raheema (28. Juni 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Wen man die leuchtenden glyphen ferbindet kommt ein Pentagram bei raus..
> is jetz zwar nich pefekt aber so ungefähr is das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber was soll das sein ?


----------



## Sephiras (28. Juni 2008)

also ich denke es wird auf der blizzcon diablo 3 UND lich king vorgestellt! denn die umrisse von arthas sind ja schwach zu erkennen und ein teil der runen stammt aus diablo 2


----------



## Juryx (28. Juni 2008)

Sind euch schonmal die zeichen neben einigen runen aufgefallen , ich sehe da links eine 11 , oben rechts eine bombe und eine 10.
Interpretiert darasu mal irgendeine verschwörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Schaut euch noichmal die todesritter seite an wo arthas sich wohl verändert , ich sehe da jetzt das die kalten dämpfe gesichter formen und an seinem linken arm etwas blut klebt , das ist glaubich neu!!


----------



## Erebod (28. Juni 2008)

Naja dan kannst ja vllt in Diablo 3 mama Diablo und papa Diablo killn oder einen Diablo von den 1000 die es gibt -.-


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Juni 2008)

Zwischen all den Spekulationen, will ich erstmal einfügen: Dickes Lob an die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, die sich das Ganze ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Preator (28. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hoffendlich wirds D3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst davon ausgehen das es noch *lange* dauert falls Diablo 3 angekündigt wird


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

na wartets ab leute, vielleicht wirds WOTLK oder irgendein anderes Spiel, aber Diablo 3 wird 100% *nicht.*


----------



## lexaone (28. Juni 2008)

Also Anfangs war es sicherlich noch großes Rätselraten, aber mitlerweile siehts doch wirklich mehr als verdächtig nach Arthas aus, vergleicht selbst, ich bin mir 99% sicher das es Arthas ist. Aber bald wissen wir alle mehr. Geduld meine Herren, nur noch ne knappe Stunde bis zu WWI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lexa


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Juryx schrieb:


> Sind euch schonmal die zeichen neben einigen runen aufgefallen , ich sehe da links eine 11 , oben rechts eine bombe und eine 10.
> Interpretiert darasu mal irgendeine verschwörung
> 
> 
> ...



TERRORANSCHLAG AM 10.11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erebod (28. Juni 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm es muss nicht mal eis sein hab ma was ausprobiert und das kam raus aus eis würd so Brennende Steine? reiner zufall?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> na wartets ab leute, vielleicht wirds WOTLK oder irgendein anderes Spiel, aber Diablo 3 wird 100% *nicht.*




Doch wird es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du 2 +addon gezockt? er wird am schluss in eis eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wird D3 *100% sicher*

Edit: DIe Hölle wird halt mit eis überzogen^^ das meinte ich damit... er ist ja schließlich tot


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Doch wird es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo wenn er am Schluss in Eis eingesperrt wird dann heisst das vielleicht das die Story fortgesetzt wird, aber das Spiel das vorgestellt wird, wird 100% nicht Diablo 3 sein. 
Diablo 3 wird kommen, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> ...aber das Spiel das vorgestellt wird, wird 100% nicht Diablo 3 sein.
> Diablo 3 wird kommen, aber nicht jetzt.




Warum bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Jo wenn er am Schluss in Eis eingesperrt wird dann heisst das vielleicht das die Story fortgesetzt wird, aber das Spiel das vorgestellt wird, wird 100% nicht Diablo 3 sein.
> Diablo 3 wird kommen, aber nicht jetzt.




Aber man konnte es schon auf dem Beamerscreen lesen iwas mit "We present you now the new [irgendwas] to Diablo 3" also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

LG


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Boah also wer da nicht draufkommt das das die Augen vom Arthas sind ....
> Am Samstag wird WOTLK vorgestellt =)
> 
> Gründe: Das Eis, Die Augen, Der zeitpunkt zum vorstellen passt, die Runen passen ...
> ...




Also wenn ihr mich fragt, haben die Augen einen deutlichen gelb Ton bekommen.
Schaut se euch doch an, das is kein klares blaues schimmern. Das kann noch in Orange wechseln.

oder auch nich kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Weil Blizzard sich jetzt erstmal um WOTLK kümmert, es soll ja noch dieses Jahr erscheinen, ausserdem ist WoW beliebter als Diablo^^
Weil die Augen nach Arthas aussehen.
Die 5 Runen für die 5 Drachenaspekte stehen, deswegen auch die Drachenköpfe versteckt im Bild. Links die Rune mit dem "Y" steht vllt für Ysera??
Dieser Smilie "; )" bedeutet vllt "Ihr werdet euch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Eis = WOTLK.
Quelltext: WoW01
Sylvanas Windrunner im Hintergrund, oder hatte Diablo eine Frau? *g*

also wenn das nicht mehr als eindeutig ist dann weiss ich auch nicht sry.


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Warum solls Wotlk/Diablo 3 / Starcraft 2 sein.... Evtl wirds ein neues Warcraft auch dort ist die Story noch nicht zuende!Man weiss nie

BTW Die augen sind jetz gelb wenn ihr mich fragt und im Hintergrund unten/rechts sieht man eine Figur. Diese Figur sieht für mich nach dem Lich King aus... Wer weiss heisst das evtl: Jetz kommt Diablo WOTLK wird in den "Hintergrund"gestellt?

Edit sagt: LOL sind wir doof... überlegt mal SCHARF wann tauch dieses Bild auf? wenn man welche Url eingibt¨?! www.wow-europe.com, Auf der WoW Seite wird Diablo 3 gerätselt? Das wär doch unlogisch!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Aber man konnte es schon auf dem Beamerscreen lesen iwas mit "We present you now the new [irgendwas] to Diablo 3" also von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verarsche, meiner meinung nach.
Blizz macht ein schweres Rätsel und dann bevor das Spiel vorgestellt wird zeigen sie es schon? lol so dumm is blizzard nicht^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum solls Wotlk/Diablo 3 / Starcraft 2 sein.... Evtl wirds ein neues Warcraft auch dort ist die Story noch nicht zuende!Man weiss nie
> 
> BTW Die augen sind jetz gelb wenn ihr mich fragt und im Hintergrund unten/rechts sieht man eine Figur. Diese Figur sieht für mich nach dem Lich King aus... Wer weiss heisst das evtl: Jetz kommt Diablo WOTLK wird in den "Hintergrund"gestellt?



Könnte auch sein, wegen Sylvanas und Arthas usw. ..

Ich glaube es wird:

1. WoW - WOTLK
2. Warcraft 4
3. Starcraft
4. ein neues Spiel
5. Diablo 3


----------



## Tribitus (28. Juni 2008)

aber wieso sollten die Diablo 3 auf der WoW-Seite ankündigen??
Blizz hat auch ne Seite, Diablo hat auch eine?!

Wir werden es 100%-ig mit dem Lich-König aufnehmen müssen.


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard sich jetzt erstmal um WOTLK kümmert, es soll ja noch dieses Jahr erscheinen, ausserdem ist WoW beliebter als Diablo^^
> Weil die Augen nach Arthas aussehen.
> Die 5 Runen für die 5 Drachenaspekte stehen, deswegen auch die Drachenköpfe versteckt im Bild. Links die Rune mit dem "Y" steht vllt für Ysera??
> Dieser Smilie "; )" bedeutet vllt "Ihr werdet euch freuen
> ...




die habnen ja nicht genug Leute um an 2 Sachen zu arbeiten, Starcraft2 läuft auch grad die Entwicklung z.B.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Augen sehen nach vielem aus

warum stehen die Runen für die Drachenaspekte? weils dummerweise 5 sind? Pentagramm hat auch 5 Ecken, sehr mageres Argument

die Drachen und die Frau sind mehr wie Wolkenbilderraten, andere erkennen dort was ganz anderes


die Argumente sind ziemlich lau


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Könnte auch sein, wegen Sylvanas und Arthas usw. ..
> 
> Ich glaube es wird:
> 
> ...



Neeee,

1.Neues Game
2.Wotlk
3.Diablo 3
4.Starcraft 2
5.Warcraft 4

Also ich fände es ja sehr unwahrscheinlich das Warcraft 4 angekündigt wird, Starcraft 2 wurde auf diese weise schon vorgestellt.
Außerdem wäre WC4 zwar toll aber nicht im Sinne von Blizz, immerhin hätten sie damit direkte konkurenz zu Starcraft 2.


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard sich jetzt erstmal um WOTLK kümmert, es soll ja noch dieses Jahr erscheinen, ausserdem ist WoW beliebter als Diablo^^
> .......
> 
> also wenn das nicht mehr als eindeutig ist dann weiss ich auch nicht sry.



Blizzard hat aber nicht nur 1 Entwickler-Team. Und ganz ehrlich? Das Team , welches sich um Diablo kümmert, hat seit 2002 Zeit um was schönes zu entwickeln. Das sind immerhin 6 Jahre. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin denke ich dass die Diablo-Community sich das verdient hat. 

Die WoWler hatten bereits ein Addon und das 2. WotLK ist schon lange bekannt, dass es kommen wird. Blizzard hat so viele Mitarbeiter, die an mehreren Projekten arbeiten. Warum sollten sie WotLK nochmals ankündigen? Den Erscheinungstermin? Niemals. Es hat nichtmal die Betaphase begonnen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Tribitus schrieb:


> aber wieso sollten die Diablo 3 auf der WoW-Seite ankündigen??
> Blizz hat auch ne Seite, Diablo hat auch eine?!
> 
> Wir werden es 100%-ig mit dem Lich-König aufnehmen müssen.



Schlechtes Argument, erinnerst du dich garnicht mehr an Starcraft 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/
http://www.mmo-champion.com/
http://www.mmo-champion.com/
http://www.mmo-champion.com/


ES WIRD DIABLO 3 HAPPY!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Nastharius schrieb:


> die habnen ja nicht genug Leute um an 2 Sachen zu arbeiten, Starcraft2 läuft auch grad die Entwicklung z.B.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"die habnen ja nicht genug Leute um an 2 Sachen zu arbeiten, Starcraft2 läuft auch grad die Entwicklung z.B.?" 
 Tjo, wer weiss ??

"warum stehen die Runen für die Drachenaspekte? weils dummerweise 5 sind? Pentagramm hat auch 5 Ecken, sehr mageres Argument"
Weils "dummerweise" 5 sind, und die Zeichen für andere Aspekte stehen. "y" für Ysera.  Die 4 Kreise in der Rune da unten stehen für Nozdormu, hüter der Zeit..

"die Drachen und die Frau sind mehr wie Wolkenbilderraten, andere erkennen dort was ganz anderes"
da wäre ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ändere mal die Vergrößerungsstufe und schaus dir an^^ Hände, Füße, einen Mantel, sieht aus wie eine Frau.

    sind diese Argumente immer noch zu 'lau' ?


----------



## Nastharius (28. Juni 2008)

juhu D3 nun ists sicher ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## otherlund (28. Juni 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Juni 2008)

geheimnis gelüftet

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index-wow.htm


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Juni 2008)

DIABLO III  Schaut euch die blizz seite an


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Hört auf mit dem Raten-.....Live-Blog.....Diablo 3......sterbe vor freude......tot


----------



## Dyrilon (28. Juni 2008)

www.wow-europe.com

 schaut euch das jetzt mal an, es wird diablo 3 werden, nachdem das logo erschienen ist einmal draufklicken und schon erscheint der passende kopf zu den augen.


----------



## Corrvyn (28. Juni 2008)

So eben hat sich das Bild auf der WOW Seite geändert es IST Diablo III!

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index-wow.htm

Heir ien screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Ok ihr hattet recht, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir Diablo 3 kaufen^^ hab zwar die anderen Teile ned gespielt, aber soll eh ein geiles game sein oder?


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

und was wollen sie bitte bei lichking ankündigen?
und das diese "frau mit umhang" windrunner sein soll ist ja mal sehr weit hergeholt.
und bei lichking gabs ja auch eine kleines loch, siehe USK....


----------



## Sebasti92 (28. Juni 2008)

ISt 100% Diabolo!


----------



## xXcAsToXx (28. Juni 2008)

Und was habe ich euch die GANZE ZEIT gesagt?


----------



## domi020892 (28. Juni 2008)

http://wow-europe.com/de/index-wow.htm

DIABLO 3


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juni 2008)

> Und was habe ich euch die GANZE ZEIT gesagt?



sicher du hast es alleine gewusst, wir waren alle doof, keiner hat es  sonst gewusst omg wie konnten wir nicht auf dich hören?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn man auf das Bild klickt is die Page down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aah ich liebe es, süchteeel! ^^


----------



## Lavatar (28. Juni 2008)

ICH HAB GERADE GESCHAUT http://wow-europe.com/de/index-wow.htm sry für caps guckt es euch an!


----------



## Mollari (28. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir ist da immer noch das Bild mit den Augen und den Runen.


----------



## deadman200 (28. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist des diablo 3 ding da sieht geil aus.


----------



## MadSquare (28. Juni 2008)

WOAH COOL COOL  --irgentwie scheint deine shift taste festzuhängen.

und spielen werd ichs auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regash (28. Juni 2008)

Das einzige Spiel von Blizzard, das mir ne gefallen hat, wird nun fortgesetzt.

Na, dann mal viel Spaß jenen, die es zocken wollen.

Ich muss also weiter warten...


----------



## dodo-88 (28. Juni 2008)

waaa wenn ich auf den link klicke dann kommt da ein bild von einem dämon....und da steht diabolo drauf^^
Also ich denke mal es sollte nun klar sein das ein neues diabolo angekündigt wird.


----------



## Irtan (28. Juni 2008)

JAAA, ICH WERDS (AUCH) NICHT SPIELEN!!111

btw: meine meinung zu den bisherigen diablo teilen, hack n' slay par excellence, der neue teil wird zwar nicht so stupide wie die
vorigen aber packen tuts mich trotzdem nicht ^^ diablo suckt halt im gegensatz zum Warcraft Universum (wc1,2,3, wow) :b


----------



## Inaigun (28. Juni 2008)

Muhaha Diablo 3 und schon war euer ganzes Woltk gebabbel umsonst , pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirSnark (28. Juni 2008)

Boha.. wie interessant.. 

Btw: Werds auch nicht spielen


----------



## YesButNoButYes (28. Juni 2008)

Mist...
Genau das Spiel das ich nicht sehen wollte =(


----------



## ÆbämÆ (28. Juni 2008)

WUHHHUUU ich auch net xD


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (28. Juni 2008)

JAAAA ENDLICH DAS NEUE DIABOLO!!!!


----------



## lordpa (28. Juni 2008)

starcraft 2 auch!hier


----------



## LónêWòlf (28. Juni 2008)

1. Falsches Forum
2. OH DIABLO III boah, HALLO DAS IST EIN GAME meine fresse, kommt runter.
3. Was soll groß anders werden, Ja die Grafik wird schöner, aber trotzdem Stupides Monstergekloppe mehr nicht.


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. Juni 2008)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> WUHHHUUU ich auch net xD



Super Nachricht in einem WoW Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiksterminator (28. Juni 2008)

Werds auch nicht spielen WoW ist geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Kenn die Vorgänger nicht.....wie sind die?


----------



## resurrection1 (28. Juni 2008)

Also entweder haben meine Vorposter nie D2 oder D1 gespielt oder sind total verrückt nach WoW oder sowas ,ich zocke auch ununterbrochen WoW aber ich lass mir den Spass D3 zu spielen aufkeinenfall entgehen!!!

ach und ::
DIABLO III KOMMT *FREU*


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Die Katze ist ja somit aus dem Sack. Der Thread über Mutmaßungen kann damit geschlossen werden. 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48059


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Oke der Thread hat nix zu suchen in dem Forum aber warum rastet ihr deswegen dermassen aus, Leute kommt runter o0 Kann mir wer mal den Link für den Cinematic Trailer posten?


----------



## Irtan (28. Juni 2008)

Seh ich auch so, stupides Monstergekloppe mit neuen features und besserer Grafik, Diablo war in meinen Augen immer Langweilig.

Um das Flash-Video zu sehen einfach auf http://eu.blizzard.com


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

dodo-88 schrieb:


> waaa wenn ich auf den link klicke dann kommt da ein bild von einem dämon....und da steht diabolo drauf^^
> Also ich denke mal es sollte nun klar sein das ein neues diabolo angekündigt wird.



Jetzt hat mans schon vor Augen und man schreibts fasch xD. Das heisst immernoch Diablo 3.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 endlich =)

auch wenn ich bezweifle ob es noch dasgleiche flair 
mit sich bringt =)

trotzdem in nem wow forum ist der post einfach falsch


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Man wie ich mich freue. Werde es mir sicher kaufen......


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Irtan schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, stupides Monstergekloppe mit neuen features und besserer Grafik, Diablo war in meinen Augen immer Langweilig.
> 
> Um das Flash-Video zu sehen einfach auf http://eu.blizzard.com


Ich meine nicht die Werbung sondern den Cinematic Trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (28. Juni 2008)

die die es nicht spielen werden bzw wollen können auch einfach die klappe halten, die ganze zeit habt ihr gegrölt das Blizzard auf dem bild den Lichking zeigt und was war? nix Lich King! DIABLO 3

ich selber bin auch ein begeisterter wow spieler, dennoch diablo ist kult unter den games und ich werd es auf jeden fall zoggen es muß ja nicht heißen das man wenn man Diablo3 spielt kein wow mehr spielen kann, ein rechner ist multitasking fähig und das heißt der er mehr kann als schnarchen und sabbern zu gleich!


----------



## Irtan (28. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die Werbung sondern den Cinematic Trailer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir kommt da keine Werbung sondern das Flash-Video.

probiers mal hiermit: http://eu.blizzard.com/de/splash.htm

--

An meinen Vorposter:
Bla bla, lass uns doch unsere Meinung äussern, muss dir ja nicht gefallen. Die WWI ist noch nicht vorbei da werden natürlich auch 1-2 Sachen zu WotLK veröffentlicht.
Und bitte, pack uns nicht alle unter einen Hut, such bitte ein Kommentar/Post von mir wo ich als WoW Fan geschrieben habe das es der Lich King oder ein DK oder whatever ist.
So far: Diablo sucks ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (28. Juni 2008)

1. Falsches Forum
2. OH DIABLO III boah, HALLO DAS IST EIN GAME meine fresse, kommt runter.
3. Was soll groß anders werden, Ja die Grafik wird schöner, aber trotzdem Stupides Monstergekloppe mehr nicht.


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Irtan schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt da keine Werbung sondern das Flash-Video.


Bei mir kommt so ne kurze Flash Animation bis da "Diablo 3" steht und fertig ist


----------



## Schnückel (28. Juni 2008)

BÄM DIABLO III, da werden die ganzen wow fanbois ja was zu heulen haben. gott was freu ich mich, nach der aoc enttäuschung ist wieder ein hoffnungsschimmer am horizont zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer mal ein mmo mit atmosphäre spielen will, sollte diablo spielen, alleine wegen der zwischensequenzen...


----------



## Irtan (28. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt so ne kurze Flash Animation bis da "Diablo 3" steht und fertig ist




Mehr hat Blizz auch noch nicht hinbekommen meines wissens ^^
d.h. das ist es xD


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Tilaya schrieb:


> die die es nicht spielen werden bzw wollen können auch einfach die klappe halten, die ganze zeit habt ihr gegrölt das Blizzard auf dem bild den Lichking zeigt und was war? nix Lich King! DIABLO 3
> 
> ich selber bin auch ein begeisterter wow spieler, dennoch diablo ist kult unter den games und ich werd es auf jeden fall zoggen es muß ja nicht heißen das man wenn man Diablo3 spielt kein wow mehr spielen kann, ein rechner ist multitasking fähig und das heißt der er mehr kann als schnarchen und sabbern zu gleich!


/sign... Ich musste immer lachen, wenn wieder einer meinte, dass das Bild was mit WotLK zutun hatte.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DIABLO 3  Sol laut Hab ich etwa rum gebrüld Als ich dass Gelessen hab^^ nach 15 sec später Ding......

ich geht zur tür 2 nachbar stehen da und fragen ob Alles in ordnung ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dan hab ich gesagt ja sie so Was Gibst den so zu brülen ich so ja fusballmatchXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich ja so!!!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Ist Diablo 3 sowas ähnliches wie Sacred????


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Juni 2008)

Und um was gehts bei den Spiel ? Ist das ein online Rollenspiel ?


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DIABLO 3  Sol laut Hab ich etwa rum gebrüld Als ich dass Gelessen hab^^ nach 15 sec später Ding......
> 
> ich geht zur tür 2 nachbar stehen da und fragen ob Alles in ordnung ist^^
> 
> ...


o0 harte Rechtschreibung XD na ja ich werd mir erstmal die anderen Teile besorgen um mal zu sehen obs mir gefälllt


----------



## Marley X (28. Juni 2008)

Was ich mich frage..Wieso Stellt Blizz heut erst Diablo 3 vor?  

Hab grad gegoogelt und das gefunden

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,638143/Erster_Di...ler_erschienen/

Das ist vom 1 April-- Is das ein Fake Trailer?

Ein Fake Trailer im solchem Ausmaß?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

würd jetzt voll lachen wenns dann heisst "Das war ein Scherz, dieser Smilie ; ) beudetete das als erstes eine Verarschung kommt, es wird nicht Diablo 3 angekündigt sondern WOTLK !!


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> o0 harte Rechtschreibung XD na ja ich werd mir erstmal die anderen Teile besorgen um mal zu sehen obs mir gefälllt




Ich Weiss Ich versuche Mich immer Zu Verbessern Aber Es gibt ja Fiele leute Die überhaubt nicht lessen oder Schreiben können!^^


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. Juni 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> BÄM DIABLO III, da werden die ganzen wow fanbois ja was zu heulen haben. gott was freu ich mich, nach der aoc enttäuschung ist wieder ein hoffnungsschimmer am horizont zu erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hä ??? Warum sollten wir Wow´ler heulen ? Wir wissen im gegensatz zur Diablo Community schon seit monaten das WotLK kommt :/ unsinniger post also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (28. Juni 2008)

das ist ein trailer eines fans

DIABLO III INCOMING LECK MICH DOCH FETT


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Die Welt geht nicht unter, nur weil jetzt kein Wotlk kommt, sondern Diablo 3. Wer sagt das nicht später noch die Beta oder der Release angesagt wird?...Niemand.....


----------



## Fraze (28. Juni 2008)

ich bin zu langsam gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Fraze schrieb:


> ich hoffe das es so aussehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm Ja Diablo 3 wurde vor fast 10 Minuten offiziel bestätigt^^


----------



## Jdogg (28. Juni 2008)

manche sind halt nicht so schnell^^


----------



## Fraze (28. Juni 2008)

hätte ich mir mal den wecker gestellt bin vor 3min aufgestanden und direkt pc an und auf buffed.de xD
juhuu diablo 3 !!!!
^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (28. Juni 2008)

Omg da kommen ja wirklich noch Posts worin steht: "WISST IHR WAS LEUTE? DIABLO 3 WURDE ANGEKÜNDIGT"

rofl


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Fraze schrieb:


> hätte ich mir mal den wecker gestellt bin vor 3min aufgestanden und direkt pc an und auf buffed.de xD
> juhuu diablo 3 !!!!
> ^^



xD....Ja wir freuen uns alle.


----------



## WestIce (28. Juni 2008)

also lich king beta oder release termin...das wäre doch schwach gewesen...wen interessiert das denns chon mehr als die ankündigung von DIABLO 3!!!!!


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Juni 2008)

Um was geht es den nun bei diesen Spiel ?


----------



## BlackBirdone (28. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3!!!! LECK MIR DOCH DIE STIEFEL!!! 

Ich finds klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und spiele auch WoW^^)


----------



## Pomela (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finds scheisse... Diablo hat mir nicht gefallen und deshalb ist diese News eine Enttäuschung für mich.. schade.. Das Erscheinungsdatum für Wotlk wär nen Wort gewesen...


----------



## Rudinnator666 (28. Juni 2008)

Verzeiht mir das sich meine Euphorie noch in Grenzen hält, aber ich werde mich wahrscheinlich dann erst richtig freuen können wenn es erst mal draussen ist und den hohen Anforderungen gerecht wird. Wenn sie dem bereits bekannten Spielprinzip etwas mehr Würze verleihen und das ganze auch noch grafisch gut verpackt ist und auch im Mulitplayer spielbar ist dann sollte dies ein würdiger Nachfolger werden.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich finds scheisse... Diablo hat mir nicht gefallen und deshalb ist diese News eine Enttäuschung für mich.. schade.. Das Erscheinungsdatum für Wotlk wär nen Wort gewesen...




Kleiner tip die von buffed hab doch so ne tasche Gezeigt oder? ^^ mit So ner carde von man cod frei rubel kan fleicht ist dass ja der Beta cod für Woltk und auf DIABLO 3 mussten Wir schon länger warten alles Sei stille^^


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. Juni 2008)

Hier mal n Auszug von der PcAction seite !!!

Es ist soweit; Blizzard Entertainment kündigte vor wenigen Minuten Diablo 3 an. Hier erste Infos zum Spiel: Es ist noch immer ein Action-RPG, wobei das Hauptaugenmerk laut Blizzard auf dem kooperativen Spiel liegt. Es gibt sowohl eine Health- als auch eine Manaanzeige - ganz wie in den alten Diablo 2-Tagen. Deckard Cain ist auch dabei. Während den Gesprächen mit einem NPC wechselt die Sicht von einer 3/4 Überkopf-Kamera zum Gesprächspartner. An der Stelle, wo damals die Tränke lagerten, sind nun Skills zu finden. Vorgestellt wurden zwei (von angeblich sieben) Klassen: Der Barbar und der Hexenmeister. Letzterer nutzt Krankheitszauber, kontrolliert die Gedanken der Gegner und zaubert sich Tiere zur Hilfe. Laut Blizzard sei die interaktive teils zerstörbare Umgebung wichtig für das Spielgefühl.


----------



## Ollimua (28. Juni 2008)

Es ist sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leidr ist die seite so dermaßen überlastet, dass man den gameplay teaser nicht sehen kann.


----------



## EnCeLiS (28. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Kleiner tip die von buffed hab doch so ne tasche Gezeigt oder? ^^ mit So ner carde von man cod frei rubel kan fleicht ist dass ja der Beta cod für Woltk und auf DIABLO 3 mussten Wir schon länger warten alles Sei stille^^



Und wie wir warten mussten.... D2 ist 2000 und LoD ist 2001 rausgekommen^^ Ich freu mich schon wie'n Schneekönig auf dieses Game! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe Blizz XD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Gott hat die Gebete aller Diablo-Fans erhört 

DAAAAAAAAAANKEEEEE!!!!


----------



## -Raid- (28. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbUSsblCSQ

Diablo III Cinematic Teaser


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. Juni 2008)

EnCeLiS schrieb:


> Und wie wir warten mussten.... D2 ist 2000 und LoD ist 2001 rausgekommen^^ Ich freu mich schon wie'n Schneekönig auf dieses Game!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



och nöööööööööö xD

ich erinner nur an die gestrigen Server abstürze bei WoW , 


Da wurde so dermassen über Blizz geschimpft und jetzt auf einmal wieder "Ich liebe blizz"

oh mann , ihr seit vielleicht n verein ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

JA! JAA! JAAAA!!!! Geooowned! ihr WoWlinge!! muahahaha

Oh mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich happy grade XD wieviele von euch waren das mit dme "100% NICHT"?? XD erst ma denken vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## spaCeY (28. Juni 2008)

jaaa endlich d3 ^^ freu freu , das spiel is jetzt scho gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

spaCeY schrieb:


> jaaa endlich d3 ^^ freu freu , das spiel is jetzt scho gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jap auf WAR und AoC ist geschissen D3 wird kommen


----------



## TobyDD (28. Juni 2008)

Jaaa endlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Gameplaytrailer sagt mir auch schonmal sehr zu. 
Alles wirkt stimmig und wie aus einem Guß.
Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Wurde auch endlich mal zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach knapp 7 Jahren wurde es ja zeit einen nachfolger anzukündigen!


----------



## Hishabye (28. Juni 2008)

Ja es kommt 2015 ^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Also dem Gamplay Vid auf der Page nach zu Urteilen sieht das Game sehr fertig aus.
Ich rechne mit einem Release diesen Jahres, wohl sogar noch n ganzes Stück vor Wotlk.
Das Spiel sieht richtig gut aus, weder bugs noch sonstige Probleme zu erkennen....
würde mich nicht Wundern wenn es bald da ist ~ kann mich natürlich auch Täuschen.
Starcraft 2 sah ja auch recht fertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, wie immer alles Ungewiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris21 (28. Juni 2008)

ich denke das dauert noch starcraft 2 wurde auch vor nem jahr gezeigt da sah die demo auch gut aus aber ich denke mit 1-2 jahren entwicklungszeit muss gerechnet werden da Blizzard ja keine halb fertigen spiele verkauft.


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jap auf WAR und AoC ist geschissen D3 wird kommen




agree ... jetzt hab ich mir echt umsonst die AoC CE ´gekauft wenn dann eh diablo 3 rauskommt


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> agree ... jetzt hab ich mir echt umsonst die AoC CE ´gekauft wenn dann eh diablo 3 rauskommt


und ich habs mir geholt ohne auf deinen gästekey zu warten XD

PS: giev den Key jemand anders der nicht im D3 Fieber ist


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

sry ... aber ihc hab das spiel nach dem EA gar nicht mehr gespielt ^^ bzw auf lvl 5 und dann hatt ich echt keinen bock mehr und hab mich seither auch nicht mehr in den acc eingeloggt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> sry ... aber ihc hab das spiel nach dem EA gar nicht mehr gespielt ^^ bzw auf lvl 5 und dann hatt ich echt keinen bock mehr und hab mich seither auch nicht mehr in den acc eingeloggt ^^


Rofl


----------

